# Does anyone know the standard CO2 valve in Taiwan?



## lamthuyduong (Aug 13, 2004)

Does anyone know the standard CO2 outlet valve in Taiwan? I have a cylinder from Taiwan and I am unable to fill the tank because it's not a CGA 320 outlet valve.


----------



## lamthuyduong (Aug 13, 2004)

Does anyone know how to make an adapter for this valve? How would I get an adapter made for this valve? Who would I call or go to to get an adapter made for this valve to convert it to a CGA 320? Do I go to a machinist?


----------



## Bonsai_Swamp (Oct 14, 2004)

Whew! Not an easy question.

Hard to comment without knowing exactly what sort of regulator and cylinder valve you have. It's probably DIN (used in most of the civilized world, North America and Japan notwithstanding) but it might also be the strange external coarse thread connector used on some of the small paintball and soda fountain cylinders. 

On a good day, it would be possible for welding supplier to put an adaptor together using a DIN 477 (CO2) nut on a CGA 320 1/4" nipple screwed into the bottom of a new CGA 320 cylinder valve. The DIN nut and the new CGA valve would quite likely be special order items. 

If the inlet nipple on your regulator can be unscrewed, it should be possible to get a CGA 320 regulator nut from a welding supplier to replace the DIN nut and buy a new CGA cylinder. This appears to be what one manufacturer already does, judging by the pictures posted on one of the "one o-ring, or two?" threads posted a while back. 

Check with paintball suppliers. They seem to carry a number of adaptors for weird equipment, so you might get lucky. 

A machinist can order the parts and machine the hard to get stuff, but at a certain point it will be cheaper to buy a new cylinder and regulator.


----------



## lamthuyduong (Aug 13, 2004)

I bought the cylinder and regulator from a guy in Taiwan. The company that made the cylinder and regulator is called UP. As you can see the regulator is very simple. The regulator does not have gauges. The cylinder is 12oz. It's a paintball size cylinder. On the neck of the cylinder are these numbers and writings: CO2 1800PSI 12oz PVAROC 02-05 A7: 00612. I really like the cylinder and regulator. I went to a paintball shop and they were unable to fill the cylinder because the valve is a little bigger than the standard valve on a paintball cylinder. I went to a local oxygen/co2 shop and they also were unable to fill the tank. Again, they told me that the valve on the cylinder is a little too big and the threading on the valve is not the same as the standard USA CGA-320 valve. So what do I do? The only solution is to have an adapter made? Where can I get an adapter made? Do I go to a local welding shop and ask them about it? Any welding shop? Thank YOu


----------



## lamthuyduong (Aug 13, 2004)

Here are pictures of the regulator and cylinder.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Neat looking setup. Are you sure that last photo is a regulator? It looks to small, more like an on/off type valve to me.

If I understand correctly, you need an adaptor you can take to the gas store so they can refill it? I woudl first contact the guy you got it from and see if he knows anyone who can help you. I woudl imagine that even if Taiwan uses a wierd fitting that somewhere there are adaptors. If that fails, take the tank and a CGA 320 fitting to a machinist and see if they will make you an adaptor. Having one machined out of brass should not be too expensive. Lastly, but before you have one machined, see if the gas store will actually fill your tank with your adaptor and find out what you need to do when the hydro test is up.

Luck!


----------



## lamthuyduong (Aug 13, 2004)

It's a very simple regulator with an outlet for co2 tubing. I guess you can say it's a on/off valve with an outlet for co2 tubing. 

I think making an adaptor is the only solution. Where can I buy a CGA-320 replacement valve? How do I contact a machinist? How do I look for a machinist? If I was looking under Yellow Pages, what is it under? You can find a machinist at a machine shop right? I know these questions are dumb but I have tried for a few days now, trying to solve this problem. I am having trouble finding a machinist. Should I go to a welder instead? Please help.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

First, where are you? Assuming your in the states or Canada...You can order a replacement CGA320 from places like Kegerators, Wine Refrigerators, Water Coolers, Beer Taps, Compact Refrigerators | BeverageFactory.com If you are looking for a machinist, first try the yellow pages under Metal Fabrication or Machine Shops. Call and explain what you need and ask for recommendations if they can't do the work. Calling a welding shop may also get you contact leads. Also, there is at least one machinist here at APC. His thread is maybe a month old now and it is an aquascaping journal about a 60 or 90cm ADA tank. He might be able to help or give other suggestions.

Luck!


----------

